# Schwinn Delcraft?



## barneyguey (Mar 20, 2019)

Howdy folks, I'm trying to find information about this badge a fellow Cabe member sold me. It sure looks like the plane, train & automobile Schwinn badge. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Barry





I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2019)

With just a quick search, it appears that DelCraft was a Canadian boat building company.


Did they offer Schwinn built bicycles as an accessory?



Don’t know, but they guy who has one of those gorgeous mahogany runabouts and a deluxe Schwinn to ride up from the dock, is the guy who would seem to have everything.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks, I've seen those photos and have researched the company. I can't find anything about them selling bicycles though. They also made porcelain lamps and figurines.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 1, 2019)

Anyone ever seen a Schwinn Delcraft?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 23, 2019)

bump


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 23, 2019)

Great research project,  I'm in!

Is it possible that Schwinn never badged a bike Delcraft and you have the one and only badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 23, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> Great research project,  I'm in!
> 
> Is it possible that Schwinn never badged a bike Delcraft and you have the one and only badge?



I doubt it's the only one, I don't think the guy would've sold his only copy. Sure, it's possible they never badged any bikes with Delcraft badges. I hope they did though! Ha Ha Ha

I'd sure appreciate any help I can get. Thank you. Barry


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 29, 2019)

Still digging at it,  nothing yet.  I did find 3 boat manufacturers that used  the "Delcraft" name,  only 1 that was in business at the time your badge may have been used.
I don't find any other images of a Delcraft badge except for yours, have you asked the seller if he has more NOS flat ones like he sold you? Maybe he knows the history of origin.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 30, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> Still digging at it,  nothing yet.  I did find 3 boat manufacturers that used  the "Delcraft" name,  only 1 that was in business at the time your badge may have been used.
> I don't find any other images of a Delcraft badge except for yours, have you asked the seller if he has more NOS flat ones like he sold you? Maybe he knows the history of origin.



Thank you, I appreciate that. I've found the wood & Aluminum boats too. I also found a Delcraft grass carpet and furniture, including tables, lamps, chairs etc. I'm going to keep looking.  
Thanks again. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2019)

Who the heck sold these stinking things?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2019)

Do ya have a picture of the bike ?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2019)

vincev said:


> Do ya have a picture of the bike ?



I wish I had a photo of a bike with the badge. That would be wonderful!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2020)

Oops


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## dirtman (Mar 24, 2021)

I wasn't going to post this but when I read your post and thought about it a bit, the bike was right outside of Delaware County PA, which most there refer to as 'Delco'.  ;l

I saw a bike with a similar badge over the weekend, I stopped at a random yard sale in PA on my way home on Sunday and the guy had three bikes out for sale, one an early Varsity, in a small frame, and two 24" balloon tire bikes, one had a Packard badge with a tank and almost parallel top tubes, and one with a planes and trains badge that was badly battered by a newsboy's basket still on the bike. It had balloon tires with the old brick tread, it appeared to have been a very dark red but someone had done some spray can touch up all over the bike. It had been converted a long time ago to a banana seat and high rise handlebars as well. 
I couldn't make out what the middle of the badge read but when I called it a Schwinn, (Because I could still read "Arnold Schwinn" at the bottom, the guy said its not a Schwinn, and went on about how his dad bought it for him when he got home from WW2 when he was 14.  He said the mods were done by his sons in the 60's. 
 I don't mess with 24" bikes so I didn't look all that close but do remember the plane and train headbadge but a good bit of the middle of the badge was chewed away from where the basket had been rubbing the headbadge for years. The bike had a truss bracket but both truss rods were gone, probably tossed when the put the basket on it. The only part of the name in the middle that was intact was a bit of the first letter, which I thought looked like an 'O', but it could have been a 'D' I suppose. The badge was nearly ripped off the frame to the right with everything from the roof of the train to the bottom of the plane's left wing was gone or ground up by the basket. I looked harder at that one after he insisted it wasn't a Schwinn. He went on about how someone told him they were worth big money and was asking $1k for the pair. (Everything he had was marked way high and I didn't stay long or buy anything. 
It was the first I ran into a 24" balloon tire bike in ages though.

Also, an uncle of mine lived near that area years ago, and when I was a kid in the 60's he had a rototiller branded Delcraft, which  was made by Huffman in the 50's and sold through a local hardware store. When he passed I had the tiller here for a while, after cleaning it up a bit to change some belts I found the Huffman tag on it, but the graphics on the top plate and handle bar plate said Delcraft. I sold that tiller about 20 years ago. I had done some research on the tiller and found out they made them from 1949 to 1954, under both Huffman and a slew of store brand names.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you very much. I appreciate it. May be someday we''ll see one. Wish me luck Thanks again. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 10, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 24, 2021)

Was this badge ever used on Schwinn Built Bicycles?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 4, 2023)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Yesterday at 1:26 PM)

bump


----------

